# Music Title & Info Doesn't Show



## kdumas123 (Mar 13, 2018)

I just bought a Mini Countryman and when I play Pandora or Amazon Music through my bluetooth, the titles and artists don't show up. It just says Unknown. Anyone know how to make this work?


----------

